# Оценка инструментов



## sergey_09 (21 Сен 2015)

Здравствуйте.
Помогите, пожалуйста, оценить инструменты. Представляют ли они какую-либо ценность, за сколько их можно продать? 
Я в этом вопросе не разбираюсь, так что буду рад любому совету и мнению.
Заранее спасибо.


----------



## vev (21 Сен 2015)

*sergey_09*,  пионерам для опытов. Они все бесценны


----------



## zet10 (22 Сен 2015)

Здравствуйте Сергей! Сегодня ко мне в магазин пришла женщина с похожей на Вашу просьбой,она попросила оценить ее два аккордеона,один маленький Рояль стандарт- белонна,второй Вельтмейстер 3/4 пятидесятого года выпуска! По ее словам дедушка привез это все из Берлина в качестве " трофея"! Я поинтересовался ,а как она сама думает сколько это минимум может стоить? Ее ответ был замечательным..." Ну минимум Рояль Стандарт 200 тысяч рублей,а Вельт 150 тысяч рублей,наша семья сейчас испытывает финансовые затруднения,мы многодетные,вот и решили продать,а так если бы у нас были деньги то ни за какие ковришки мы бы не продали эти бесценные экспонаты,который наш любимый дедушка привез с фронта!по словам дедушки( продолжала она),эти бесценные реликвии фашизма были вывезены из бункера Самого Гитлера в 45 году и помогал сокрыть их дедушке от глаз советских воинов сам Василий Сталин( кстати он оказывается тоже любил на аккордеончике с дедушкой зажечь)... Что за деньги сейчас  200 тысяч рублей? Что на них сейчас можно купить?А это инструменты! На века! Это шедевры,которые потом будут стоить миллиарды!Могу ли я у Вас получить справку ,о том что Вы признаете эти инструменты? И справку на их настоящую цену,т.к эта цена мной озвучена минимальна пото му что я не разбираюсь,а Вы как эксперт с именем и хороший репутацией   и знаете о том ,что эти мои шедевры стоят дороже!"...Подумав и выслушав этот "монолог" в течении 30 минут,справку с печатью я всё же выдал,авось действительно пригодиться потомкам.


----------



## vev (22 Сен 2015)

*zet10*, Что-то ты слишком мягкотелый... Она к тебе с твоей же справкой придет через полгода и будет требовать 400тр, ссылаясь на заключение "эксперта"... 
Юра, а сколько справка стоит? Может уже пора зарабатывать именно выдачей справок? Что-то последнее время участились такого рода "находки". Видимо, народ подъедает еще советские съестные припасы (соль, сахар, крупы там всякие) и их под них начинают вылезать "струменты"... 

Ну вот почему про убитый "Запорожец" все и всё понимают сразу и без экспертов, даже не имея водительского удостоверения, а в случае "меховых" инструментов любые дрова сразу приписывают топору Страдивари и считают чуть ли не антиквариатом?


----------



## levsha34 (22 Сен 2015)

А я, пожалуй, Hohner Verdi 4/4 трофейный купил бы за символическую плату. Zet10  можете мне предложить при случае.


----------



## Kuzalogly (22 Сен 2015)

levsha34 (22.09.2015, 17:30) писал:


> Hohner Verdi 4/4 трофейный купил бы


 А где тут есть 4/4? Не вижу.


----------



## sergey_09 (22 Сен 2015)

Спасибо всем проявившим интерес к теме.
Выбрасывать жалко. За сколько ориентировочно можно продать?


----------



## vev (22 Сен 2015)

sergey_09 писал:


> Спасибо всем проявившим интерес к теме.
> Выбрасывать жалко. За сколько ориентировочно можно продать?


500р за все. Отвезите какому-нибудь мастеру. Что-то оттуда может пригодиться. А какой регион?


----------



## Kuzalogly (22 Сен 2015)

Почему жалко выбрасывать?


----------



## strolga (22 Сен 2015)

Играть на таких инструментах, если даже они ещё рабочие, по-настоящему уже невозможно - могут рассыпаться, что заметно по их внешнему виду. Это только - или "музейные экспонаты", или театральные реквизиты. Есть примеры применения их в фотосессиях - неплохо смотрится. А так они ничего не стоят.


----------



## sergey_09 (25 Сен 2015)

Спасибо всем за помощь.
vev, Краснодар.


----------

